

Show HN: DayJot – Another open-source alternative to OhLife - marbemac
https://dayjot.com

======
mikejarema
Just curious more than anything - what's the rationale for going with the GPL?
Is it because you both open sourced the app and run it as a hosted service?
(not quite sure how it helps this scenario, but again, curious)

~~~
veeti
You might also want to consider the AGPL.

------
wingerlang
An idea. I have several "things" I want to log. One of what I did at work, and
one for personal things like a diary. It would be neat to have the ability to
receive multiple emails per day, at different times. I'd probably pay another
$1 per "email".

~~~
marbemac
It does accept multiple emails per day, however it doesn't distinguish within
a day. If you send it more than one email per day it will append the text of
the email to the existing entry for that day.

Perhaps you could create an account with your work email, and one with your
personal email? I hope I understood you correctly!

~~~
wingerlang
I see, although doing that I would have to go back and find that email again
to reply again.

Multiple accounts, maybe. I'd just prefer to have it all in one account. The
work notes are still personal, so I guess a mix would work. Like
gmailusername+workstuff@gmail.com should do the trick.

------
sossles
So very close to what I want! I'd like to record short notes about my kids as
they grow up (not necessarily daily) and ideally attach a single photo every
now and then. Is there anything around like that?

Otherwise I'm tempted to get forkin'.

~~~
marbemac
You can choose which days of the week, and at what time each day, the service
send you reminder emails. As for photos, that's next on the list of features!

------
Jonovono
What are the other alternatives? I never got to try OhLife. I was planning on
making something similar, so it's cool that these things already exist,
although i'd want a few more features so maybe i'll look into forking this!

~~~
marbemac
I'm open to anything you'd want to contribute, so long as it doesn't
compromise the private nature of the service. Fork away! I'm available if you
have any questions about the codebase, or need help getting started.

------
entitydc
Looks great - forked it and look forward to submitting some tests.

~~~
marbemac
Thanks! Looking forward to seeing what you put together. Are you working on
the Rails side or the Ember side (or both)?

~~~
entitydc
For now on the Rails side - I'm interested in learning Ember but it's a bit
more of a project for the future.

